#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-10
<fefa> bueenos dias
<pedro_> holas fefa
<fefa> como va pedro_ ?
<pedro_> fefa: bien y tu?
<kamusin> buenos dias
<pedro_> buenas kamusin
<fefa> hola kamusin
<fefa>                                                                                                                                                                          
<kamusin> que tal!
<fefa> muerta de sueño jaja
<arescobar> hola a todos!!
<pedro_> holas arescobar
<arescobar> hola pedro
<SergioMeneses> mañana chile vs colombia /o\
<kamusin> preparando el pañuelo SergioMeneses ? ;)
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, let's see
<SergioMeneses> alguno va a la uds? como para hacer apuesta
<SergioMeneses> ?
<kamusin> heh No sergio.. creo que nadie postuló :(
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kamusin> hasta donde sé al menos en Chile... fefa y arvaro debian postular
<kamusin> deberían, sorry
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> los ubuntumembers deben ir al menos una vez
<SergioMeneses> ademas la votacion los favorece
<SergioMeneses> +1 por ser members y +1 por se la primera vez
<fefa> alo? wait como no entendi?
<fefa> tenemos q ir a un uds?
<kamusin> no necesitan por casualidad una CM por alla fefa pedro_ ?
<fefa> mmm aqui no al menos
<fefa> creo q en blue necesitaban
<kamusin> fefa, ;)
<pedro_> kamusin: parece que aca andaban buscando gente pa eso
<kamusin> es que una amiga me pregunto si tenia algun dato que se queda cesante
<kamusin> si tienes detalles me los puedes enviar Plis?
<pedro_> kamusin: voy a preguntar y te aviso
<c3959> hola!!
<fefa> opino hacer algun concurso con esta cancion en el gnome day
<fefa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<fefa> :p
<fefa> el q mejor la baile gana gorrito ajaja
<arescobar> hola c3959
<kamusin> fefa, hahah
<fefa> esta notable la coreografia
<fefa> yo bajare el mp3 y el mp4 pa llevarlo
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> internet esta como rio de nutella aqui
<kamusin> esta la patá con godaddy
<fefa> q le paso a godaddy?
<fefa> mi dominio es de ahi
<kamusin> estan todos los sitios caidos
<sortega> hola arvaro fefa kamusin pedro_
<kamusin> ola sortega
<sortega> necesito algun nombre para una charla de Ubuntu, alguna sugerencia?
<fefa> eeeehm ubuntu style
<fefa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<fefa> minuto con 7 segundos}
<fefa> :P
<sortega> Oppa gangman style
<sortega> en 5 dias aprox
<sortega> 100 millones de visitas
<sortega> una cosa asi
<fefa> la lleva el koreano jajaja
<sortega> hay que bailarlo para el ELinux
<sortega> el ganador una polera
<sortega> xD
<fefa> opino lo mismo
<fefa> yo ya tengo el video y el mp3 en mi ipoooood
<fefa> pangolin style
<fefa> jajaja
<sortega> para esa fecha esta quantal
<sortega> Oppa quantal style
<sortega> suena mejor
<fefa> jajajaja
<sortega> estaba pensando como nombre para la charla "Ubuntu: Una distro no tan distro"
<sortega> una cosa asi
<sortega> o es confuso
<fefa> mmmm nosee
<sortega> ??
<fefa> mmm ubuntu "super osoooom":p
<fefa> jjj nose
<fefa> sorry tengo la neurona tipo pasa
<sortega> jajajajajaja
<sortega> Ubuntu: La historia detras de camara
<sortega> bueno, os dejo
<sortega> que estes bien
<pedro_> La historia detras de camara el won copion :-P
<pedro_> esa fue una chrla que di yo hace un tiempo en lima y en el EL
<kamusin> haha
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-11
<fefa> bueenos dias
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa> como va pedro_ ?
<pedro_> fefa: bien y tu ?
<fefa> bieen tb
<fefa> esperando a q sea viernes jajaja
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> la wea prendida
<fefa> me quiero ir luego a san pedrooooo
<pedro_> a mi tierra (?)
<pedro_> hola fabio
<pedro_> fefa: sales a las 2?
<fefa> hasta el momento si
<fabio> wena pedro_ fefa
<fabio> todQs
<pedro_> fefa: cueua
<pedro_> aca tamos confinados hasta las 630
<fefa> puuf
<fefa> orginalmente aqui saliamos a las 4 para q nadie tuviera mucho problema cone l 11
<fefa> pero mi jfe llego ayer dicieno q nos iriamos a las 2
<fefa> quizas quiere ir a ver le partido
<fefa> :p
<pedro_> da lo mismo pos, la wea es irse hahaha
<fefa> yes jajaja
<fefa> murio sapito livingstone :(
<fabio> cauros les conte que el sergio viene de peru
<fabio> ya compro los pasajes
<fefa> wena
<fabio> fefa, acuerdate de la boleta
<fefa> yes todo guardadito
<fabio> :-)
<fabio> y están listas ya?
<fefa> jajaj no
<pedro_> hahahahahaa
<pedro_> el won
<pedro_> soy super negrero fabio
<fabio> pedro_, !!!!
<fabio> y boston!
<fabio> pedro_, y los stickers?
<fabio> zeus, y el pendón que dijiste que ibas a arreglar?
<zeus> fabio: no encontre donde arreglaban la wea :/
<pedro_> fabio: el arvaro sabe
<fabio> puuuu no se puede confiar en el zeus
<fabio> y cuanto saldrá?
<fabio> o lo dejamos tal cual?
<zeus> fabio: chaaaa
<fabio> el zeus sabe en que condiciones lo tiene
<fabio> si lo ocupa de cortina de baño
<pedro_> hahaha
 * fabio buscando alojamiento
 * fabio consultando por el hogar de cristo
<zeus> fabio: no que vives en curico?
<fabio> zeus, sipo, pero tengo que buscar donde dejar al resto
<pedro_> fabio: y las cabañas donde siempre?
<pedro_> o eso es en talca?
<fabio> pedro_, eso estoy viendo, pero estoy viendo si están reservadas por el EL
<fabio> no contestan...
<pedro_> igual esas son re buenas
<fabio> si, son wenas....
<fabio> Al sergio lo voy a alojar en mi casa 1 o 2 días o quizás se querrá quedar todos los días no se....
<fabio> alguien lo va a tener que ir a buscar al aeropuerto y mandarlo en un bus a curicó
<fabio> ^me refiero a los de santiago
<pedro_> el arvaro se ofrece
<fabio> bien arvaro lo va a buscar
 * fabio anotando los compromisos
<c3959> hola!!
<arescobar_> hola c3959
<arescobar_> que tal
<c3959> hola arescobar_
<c3959> bien bien... algo consternado igual por la noticia hoy
<c3959> de la muerte del sapito :-(
<arescobar_> SE un 1 min de silencio por el
<c3959> hasta donde escuche en el pertido
<c3959> partido* se realiza un minuto de silencio
<c3959> y parece que el gobierno decretara duelo nacional :-(
<fefa> seps pero el duelo nacional es por ambos pro livingstone y raquel correa
<arescobar_> yo creo era una personal crucial en la locución del deporte
<c3959> hola fefa, si dos perdidas bien sentidas en el pais
<c3959> personajes de años en los medios
<fefa> el problema es q han tenido todo este rato hablando a solabarrieta
<fefa> dando la lata
<zeus> fabio: en tu casa nos quedamos todos po weon!
<arescobar_> se lo que cualquier noticia que la sobre exponen mucho y termina latiando
<fabio> zeus, en mi casa son todos bienvenidos... de hecho podemos hacer un asadito por allá
<fabio> pero después se van a sus alojamientos, porque mi casa igual es chica
<zeus> fabio: buuuuu =(
<farias> el sergio cuando llega? hora más o menos. Para ver si alcanzamos con zeus a hecharlo arriba del bus curao como tapia después de pasar por el hoyo.
<zeus> hahahah weon XD
<fabio> Miércoles 24 a las 13:25
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-12
<fabio> wena cabros!
<c3959> hola!!
<fefa> bueenos dias
<c3959> hola fefa
<fefa> como va?
<c3959> con ofri
<fefa> jajaj
<fefa> aqui tienen la calefaccion a todo chancho
<fefa> la arreglaron asi q perece q la quieren echar a perder denuevo:p
<c3959> aahaha
<c3959> buu aqui la calefaccion se esta demorando en temperar, la prendi recien en todo caso
<c3959> aun no esta en condiciones de andar con manga corta y su short
<fefa> yo en el metro vi gente con bermudas y niñas con chalitas
<c3959> lol
<c3959> ellas vienen de groenlandia
<c3959> es caluroso hoy dia para ellos!
<fefa> jajaja capaz
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola kamusin
<sortega> buenos dias a tod@s
<c3959> el matinal de chile!
<fefa> el programa ameno dedicado austed siseñor!
<fefa> a no ese no era:p
<sortega> jajajajajjaa
<sortega> xD
<c3959> caida de carnet en 3, 2, 1... ahaah xd
<sortega> el grupo de face esta que arde
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> quedo la caga?
<sortega> estan "discutiendo" el tema de como apagar el equipo
<sortega> uno se sintio porque segun él lo trataron de ignorante
<sortega> y cosas asi
<sortega> adivinen quien estan metido en el cuento
<pedro_> el sebastian?
<kamusin> chachaan
<sortega> pedro_, sii
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> sortega no me digas q fue en el comentario q el weon dijo q no hay q meter comentarios a la loca
<arvaro> ???
<arvaro> digo comandos
<arvaro> q hay q informarse primero
<arvaro> ese???
<sortega> arvaro, por ese mismo
<arvaro> si cache
<arvaro> encontre muy aweonao el comentario la verdad
<arvaro> no era necesario
<sortega> si, por ultimo haber dicho que existen alternativas para apagar aparte de halt, pero no de esa forma
 * fefa leyendo
<arvaro> claro
<arvaro> y q hacemos?
<arvaro> alguien q diga q el grupo es para aprender y q ofender a otros o tratar de ignorantes no esta de aciuerdo al codigo de conducta, tarjeta amarilla para paillaqueo
<arvaro> o no?
<sortega> exilio deshonroso y lo hacemos caminar con un collar de cd's de Windows por la alameda xD
<pedro_> lol
<sortega> xD, estoy aburrido en clases haciendo nada desde las 10
<fefa> apoyo lo de la tarjeta amarilla
<fefa> aparte de su comentario se esta arrancando con los taros hace rato
<arvaro> lo digo como pa calmar las aguas o mas
<fefa> yes
<sortega> cuando se nombro como admin habia que haberle dicho "Un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad"
<sortega> xD
<fefa> esq parece q se tomo como muuuuy enserio lo de administrador
<fefa> si al final el tema es moderar y ver si hay comentario trash
<fefa> en cambio este cabro por poco no pasa lista po
<sortega> jajajajajajajaja
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> bueno pero no es pa tanto
<arvaro> lo unico malo q veo es q hable en nombre de la comunidad
<arvaro> pero bueno alla el
<arvaro> igual zeus tiene la culpa
<arvaro> uuuh maldicion justo entro
<fefa> yo insisto hay q bajarle un poquito las revoluciones, personalmente no meagrada q hable  nombre de la comunidad al final quedamos mal parados todos
<fefa> :p
<fefa> y si zeus tiene toda la culpa
<fefa> como siempre
<fefa> :p
<zeus> miau miau!
<zeus> a quien hay que pegarle ?
<arvaro> a zeus
<zeus> grrr
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> nos vmeos
<sortega> vemos*
<kamusin> fefa,
<kamusin> viste el video de los chilenos que bailan ese tema koreano?
<kamusin> que publicaste ayer
<vader_> alguien podri adarme el server de este canal kiero utilizar xchat y no el chat web
<kamusin> vader_, freenode
<vader_> vale perrito ya lo encontre en status
<vader_> solo ke me dava paja
<kamusin> deberiamos agregar en el código de conducta que los ubunteros se pueden comunicar telepaticamente como un jedi
<kamusin> como requisito
<SASATA> alguien tiene reguistrado vader
<SASATA> lo sedenn ??
<arvaro> ni idea quien lo tiene
<SASATA> vale
<pedro_> njin: hey dude!
<pedro_> how's going?
<njin> pedro_: hey, I'm good, but here is hot and I'm cold....
<njin> now I go to sleep because tomorrow i've got to work.....
<njin> goodnight Chile
<Traker> hola
<Traker> cauros quien me puede mandar el S.operativo
<Traker> hi
<Traker> somebody?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-13
<fefa> buenos dias
<fefa> buenos dias pedro_
<fefa> recuerda que en la base de datos tienen que cambiarunos id para que  el sitio se vea
<fefa> lo reviso en mi msql y te envio por correo cuales son
<fabio> y no pueden ser id's genericos o maestros? (solo digo)
<fabio> y si se refieren a la web del día gnome
<pedro_> fefa: sipes lo de las pass y esas cosas, si funciona bien lo modifique aca pa probar y ni un drama
<fefa> aah bakan
<fefa> :)
<fefa> fabio wordpress genera algunso id en la base de datos q si o si hay q cambiarlos
<fefa> q son el q dice la url del sitio
<fefa> la url de las imagenes
<fefa> y los usuarios
<fefa> :)
<fefa> no se si se podra hacer eso de lo ids genericos
<fefa> la verdad no cacho como funciona
<fefa> jaja
<fabio> habría que verlo, porque me di cuenta que varias cosas que son wp funcionan o tienen la misma idea de lo que hace django
<fabio> eso es codigo + bd
<fabio> quizás para el encuentro linux y el dia gnome podemos verlo un rato
<fabio> así me enseñas también a usar bien wp
<fabio> :-p
<fefa> dale
<fefa> yo cacho repoco de base de datos ye sas cosas
<fefa> se crearla exportar e importar jajaja
<fefa> pedro_ fabio envié correo
<pedro_> fefa: terrible respondido
<fefa> :)
<fabio> a verle
<fabio> fefa, a que correo?
<fefa> fabioduran@gnome
<kamusin> hambbrree
<pedro_> kamusin: pa donde me vai a seguir hoy?
<kamusin> tan enamorados de mi
<kamusin> acaso
<fefa> eres tu el q nos sigue jajajaja
<kamusin> :p
<SASATA> hola
<kamusin> arvaro, pedro_  les mande el menu
<kamusin> en atakama
<c3959> hola buenas!
<arvaro> hola
<c3959> hola arvaro como estas
<pedro_> holas c3959
<c3959> wenas pedro_
<c3959> ahah los saludos parecen señales de humo
<c3959> con respuesta a la hora despues xd
<pedro_> haahaha
<pedro_> que sea 18 pos wooonooo
<kamusin> ni 1 brillo
<kamusin> el día
<pedro_> toi mas aburrio
<sortega> buenas tardes a tod@s
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-14
<SASATA> chao qls.. cuidencelo
<pedro_> estamos en la bbbbbb
<fefa> hoola
<c3959> hola buenas!
<gusito> hola
<neva> hola tikitikitii
<zeus> tikitikita!
<zeus> ls
<[|HuGO|]> buenas
#ubuntu-cl 2016-09-17
<prez> hola
<prez> hay alguien aca?
<prez> hola
<prez> quien mas esta aca?
<prez> ss
<prez> ss
<prez> s
<prez> s
<prez> ss
<prez> s
<prez> s
<prez> ss
<prez> s
<prez> s
<prez> ss
<prez> s
<prez> s
<prez> ss
<prez> s
<prez> s
#ubuntu-cl 2016-09-18
<Aaron> buenas
